# HTTP 503 DNS_FAIL errors



## Anil Kumar Rath (Jul 6, 2016)

May I know how to solve HTTP 503 DNS_FAIL errors.... in FreeBSD code wise.



Thanks
Anil


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2016)

We're going to need a lot more information than this.

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

